# Проблема с установкой The problem with the installation

## yaxon

Доброго времени всем. Good time for everyone.

Я не волшебник, я только учусь. I'm not a magician, I'm just learning.

Подскажите плиз... Please tell me ...

```

 emerge --sync

>>> Synchronization of repository 'gentoo' located in '/usr/portage'...

>>> Starting rsync with rsync://213.180.204.183/gentoo-portage...

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

[Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/bin/rsync':

   /usr/bin/rsync --recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --verbose rsync://213.180.204.183/gentoo-portage/metadata/timestamp.chk /tmp/tmps228se

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 316, in spawn

    unshare_net, unshare_ipc, cgroup)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 514, in _exec

    os.execve(binary, myargs, env)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 259, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/bin/rsync'

 * Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure

 * that sync-uri attribute for repository 'gentoo' is proper.

 * sync-uri: 'rsync://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage'

```

Куда начать копать ?! How to start to dig?!

Начал делать сравнение всех папок, на которых ругается, на доступы... Began to make a comparison of all the folders on which swears to access ...

Копаю в сторону обновления python Dig towards updating python

```

 python-updater

 * Starting Python Updater...

 * Main active version of Python:    3.3

 * Active version of Python 2:       2.7

 * Active version of Python 3:       3.3

 * Globally supported Python ABIs in installed repositories:

 *   gentoo:                         2.4 2.5 2.6 2.7 3.1 3.2 3.3 2.5-jython 2.7-jython 2.7-pypy-1.7 2.7-pypy-1.8 2.7-pypy-1.9 2.7-pypy-2.0

 *   Adding to list: sys-libs/libcap-ng:0

 * emerge -Dv1 --keep-going sys-libs/libcap-ng:0

 * IMPORTANT: 14 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * Last emerge --sync was Wed Feb 25 17:35:01 2015.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4 [0.7.3] USE="-python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* python3_3%* -python3_4%" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4

 * libcap-ng-0.7.4.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...           [ ok ]

[Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/bin/sandbox':

   /usr/bin/sandbox /usr/lib64/portage/bin/ebuild.sh unpack

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 316, in spawn

    unshare_net, unshare_ipc, cgroup)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/process.py", line 514, in _exec

    os.execve(binary, myargs, env)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/__init__.py", line 259, in __call__

    rval = self._func(*wrapped_args, **wrapped_kwargs)

PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/bin/sandbox'

 * The ebuild phase 'unpack' has exited unexpectedly. This type of behavior

 * is known to be triggered by things such as failed variable assignments

 * (bug #190128) or bad substitution errors (bug #200313). Normally, before

 * exiting, bash should have displayed an error message above. If bash did

 * not produce an error message above, it's possible that the ebuild has

 * called `exit` when it should have called `die` instead. This behavior

 * may also be triggered by a corrupt bash binary or a hardware problem

 * such as memory or cpu malfunction. If the problem is not reproducible or

 * it appears to occur randomly, then it is likely to be triggered by a

 * hardware problem. If you suspect a hardware problem then you should try

 * some basic hardware diagnostics such as memtest. Please do not report

 * this as a bug unless it is consistently reproducible and you are sure

 * that your bash binary and hardware are functioning properly.

>>> Failed to emerge sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4, Log file:

>>>  '/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4/temp/build.log'

 *

 * The following package has failed to build or install:

 *

 *  (sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/tmp/portage/sys-libs/libcap-ng-0.7.4/temp/build.log'

```

----------

## yaxon

Почитав немного форум.... After reading many forums ....

Решил сделать decided to make

FEATURES="-userfetch -userpriv -usersandbox -usersync"

И все пошло нормально. And everything went fine.

Где-то косяк с правами ?! Somewhere jamb rights?!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Portage & Programming to Russian.

----------

## TigerJr

And the Russians got to do with it? Again we are to blame. Why gerontologists do not access /usr/bin/rsync ?? 

emerge --sync runs under Root, or runs under simple user??? © Telepaths on vacation 

And how Python runs rsync in general it is not clear without pythongrammers, and here on the forum pythongrammers should be plenty and gerontology is on their part, and them are not on vacation

Allready tried to find out it in:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1010538-highlight-.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PermissionError: [Errno 13] Permission denied
> 
>  * Rsync has reported that there is a syntax error. Please ensure 
> ...

 

sync-uri works fast, tested with:

```

rsync --recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --verbose rsync://mirror.yandex.ru/gentoo-portage/ /usr/portage
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/usr/bin/sandbox':
> 
> 

 

This is python error message, sandbox error showed on ebuild phase unpack than tried to start sandbox.

А русские тут причём? Опять мы во всём виноваты. Почему геронтологи не получают доступ к /usr/bin/rsync ?? 

emerge --sync вообще из-под рута запущен или под обычным пользователем??? © Телепаты в отпуске

И вообще как питон запускает rsync вообще не ясно без питонграммиста, а тут на форуме питонграммистов должно быть предостаточно и геронтология - это по их части, ибо:

 *Quote:*   

> © еБёрдж с ДеБилдами напитонено ими

 .

Явно проблема скорее всего с доступом геронтологов(emerge python) к sandbox и к rsync 

Попробуй использовать portage:2.2.14 и

может переключить питон:3.3 на питон:2.7? Перемержить их и портейдж, если не получиться сноси всё и ставь заново, если проблема повторится - проблема комплексная и связана она с обновлением системы. Если конечно руки пользователя в перёд башки не спешили и он сам чего с доступом не на колдовал 

Try to use portage:2.2.14 emerge python:2.7 or python:3.3, if your error didn't solved format all and install all again, if the error persists it is a complex problem and it is related to upgrading the system. Unless of couse the user's hands runs in front of his head those brakes access to files in whole system.

----------

